# a blue of some sort 4/30/2011 hunt



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

shot this bad boy this morning over are sexy spread of 11 decoys will have yesterdays hunt on later today got to get it off buddy cell phone haha gotta show u guys are awsome hide we had.bud in the mean time wat sort of blue may this be?


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

just a mature blue goose....


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

A unique Blue for sure! You see a lot of mature white bellies, but that baby has a lot of white!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Pictures look a lot better on here than in a text message! Nice bird for sure mike. Strange that a bird that appears to have some years on him was hanging with those juvies yet.

Shouldn't you be out practicing your shooting instead of taking pictures though? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

White bellied eagle head.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

interpfase blue goose....nice bird for sure mount that sucker


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha mitch it wasnt are fault the sun was in are eyes and it was really windy!!! haha thats a lie actually it was cloudy and no wind so haha maybe practice is needed but either was it was a great 2 days of hunting and the easiest i have ever been on still trien to get the other pics coming just gotta get them sent to me off joshes phone


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

mikehaines70 said:


> haha mitch it wasnt are fault the sun was in are eyes and it was really windy!!! haha thats a lie actually it was cloudy and no wind so haha maybe practice is needed but either was it was a great 2 days of hunting and the easiest i have ever been on still trien to get the other pics coming just gotta get them sent to me off joshes phone


If this is how you guys shoot snows in the end of april, count me in for sure next year!


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha yes sir haha i wasnt kidding when i said it was the easiest hunt ive ever been on and doesnt josh look so cute with the goose flag haha. we didnt go today but all those geese are sitting right back in the same field haha isnt that just rediculous!!! but defently will take u with next time!! i probly wont even go till the end of the season after gettin on these ones his step dad was talkin that every year they are there till season is over with no one touches them so


----------

